# In the news again



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My Daughter made the Front Cover of a Japanese archery magazine. The cover photo is in full color. I don't know what it says but it is pretty cool. She has been getting some pretty good publicity lately and were sure proud of her.

The photo was taken at the World Archery Festival in Las Vegas. Out of all the shooters down there they could have used for the cover they chose her.

Anyway here is a scanned black and white of the cover. Wish I could post the color one but I don't know how


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

It says, "Lindsay can out-shoot her Dad any day of the week."


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

That is freakin sweet!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is awesome you must be pretty proud. 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha Ha Scotty, I like Highcountryfever's comment!

That is purdy dern Sweet!


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

That is cool Scott - tell Lindsay congrats!! It was great to meet you guys over the weekend out at the book cliffs. I think you and I were bad luck though because as soon as we left, they started killing stuff


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

How old was she when you got her started? That is awesome, congrats.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

This is a perfect example of how outdoor sports can be used to influence our children.
The path this young lady is on could prove to be extraordinary............

None of this happens without the very best of parenting,,,,,,,,,,,,good on ya SW.
And a great example for the rest of us to follow.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> None of this happens without the very best of parenting,,,,,,,,,,,,good on ya SW.
> And a great example for the rest of us to follow.


Goofy, you must not know Scott very well. :lol:


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Thats awesome bud!!!!! You are definately bringing her up right.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > None of this happens without the very best of parenting,,,,,,,,,,,,good on ya SW.
> ...


A-FREAKING-MEN! O-|-O


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> How old was she when you got her started? That is awesome, congrats.


She started shooting when she was 6. She shoots at least once a week all summer long. During the winter she will shoot one kids league on Friday from 5:00 till 10:00. She also shoots a adult league once a week and shoots almost every Saturday at a tournament somewhere in Utah.

she is 9 years old now so I dare say she has probably shot more arrows then I have in that short time.

If anyone is interested about the kids league. It will be starting back up after the archery hunt. It is free! It is held at Datus. look it up on the net for directions. During the winter there are around 50 kids every Friday night. The coaches are top notch and the head coach received an award for national coach of the year this year. again its free and we do have bows and arrows if you don't!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

elkhunterUT said:


> That is cool Scott - tell Lindsay congrats!! It was great to meet you guys over the weekend out at the book cliffs. I think you and I were bad luck though because as soon as we left, they started killing stuff


Elk I don't think we were bad luck! I think they might have been more picky! I wish I would have been there for the whole week. It was awesome and defiantly a good time. I still haven't seen a photo of Chads bull!

The only bad thing about the whole weekend was I blew a tire on the way back and it cost me $350 bucks.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

That's got to make that little light shine. Nicely done Scott. =)


----------

